# [Risolto] Scheda di rete rilevata come eth1

## JK_Shark

Ciao a tutti,

ho sostituito la scheda di rete,

ho modificato la configurazione del kernel

(togliendo i moduli per la vecchia e compilando quelli per la nuova)

e ho riavviato.

Bene, nonostante abbia solo una scheda di rete nel pc,

non mi rileva alcuna scheda come eth0,

e la scheda appena installata me la rileva come eth1.

Non è un pò strana la faccenda?Last edited by JK_Shark on Mon Mar 26, 2007 8:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GiRa

C'è una regola persistente di udev che viene generata al momento dell'installazione, cerca dentro a /etc/udev/rules.d.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Grazie Gira per la segnalazione: mi era giusto capitato qualche giorno fa di clonare una gentoo e inspiegabilmente, di trovarmi la scheda di rete segnalata come eth1 anzichè eth0. andando a vedere in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules c'era infatti una regola ereditata dal PC di partenza. Rimossa la regola e cambiata quella presente tutto è tornato alla normalità! Grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GiRa

Prego ^_^

----------

## JK_Shark

Risolto!   :Very Happy: 

Grazie a tutti.

----------

